# IUI GIRLS BFP PART 16



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home my sweeties, welcome to all our new ladies.

Louby, waking to feed is different for me, not sure how you woudl do with a bottle, but if I get jacob out of bed when hes asleep, he automatically goes for comfort i.e boob and therefore just feeds .... hoping Katie will fall into some sort of pattern soon, its early days


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Almost forgot to say that I spoke to Tricia today and her waters have broken, if nothing happens tonight, she will be going in on Wednesday, keepinge verything crossed, will post when I have more news x


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Northern Lass – Thanks for the congrats, I’m thinking mine is only one as there were only 2 good follies at my 8 day scan (but you never know), definitely roll-on the 23rd!

Lisa – it is so reassuring when somebody else says they have no symptoms too!  I know I have had a ds but that seems such a long time ago now I can’t remember anything!  I remember feeling sick a lot of the time but I can’t remember from when!  As much as I don’t like feeling sick, it would be quite a welcome sign!  Do let us know when you get your symptoms.

Rachael – thanks for your welcome.  I am trying to just be pleased that I am pregnant at last (after 3 years of ttc) but I’ve had 3 m/cs so can’t help worrying. 

Thanks to everyone for the welcomes.  I’m hoping I will be here for a healthy, happy 9 months!


----------



## lisa401 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thank you so much for all welcoming messages, so helpful.

Went for repeat hcg levels (again) today.. now 836 (from 177 on Friday).. hopefully enough...

Sue, still have no symptoms.. except for possibly strange taste in mouth (although think this is prob due to constant worry!).

Caz, I also am sick with worry every little twinge I get.. I never used to be such a nervous wreck!! Will definitely have to try to chill out..

Lisa 

xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Quick hello from me

Lisa is it a metallic taste? Because that was one of the few symptoms I had early on. Fab news about the HCG levels.

Well Thomas' 2nd tooth appeared today but that on top of his cold, cough and sore throat means he isn't very happy, which is not like him   didn't eat any tea which is certainly not like him! Hoping he is getting all his poorlyness over and done with now so he is well for my sisters wedding and christmas.

Hope everyone else is keeping well

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

News just in, Tricia has had a little girl today weighing it at 6lb, as of yet no name, born @ 5.55pm, they are all doing well x right back to bed sweet dreams all x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well done Tricia, a beautiful   ! 

Hi Lisa - I had a strange taste throughout the first couple of weeks, watery & metallic. all food tasted awful. Sweet stuff was sickly & salty stuff too salty!! Other than that I had no other symptoms either, apart from feeling queasy once in a while that has continued to date!

As for the twinges etc I'm now 16 weeks 7 haven't stopped worrying & don't think I will until Bee is here in my arms. hving said that I woouldn't swap this for the world!

NL -hope Thomas feels better soon, poor little lamb!

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Lisa, one of the only initial symptoms that I had was a horrible metallic taste in my mouth like alot of the other ladies. It disappeared after the first 10 days/2 weeks. I hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all OK and babies and bumps are all well too. There seems to be a lot of baby snuffles and sore throats etc around at the moment. Hope your little ones get better soon

Hurrah for all the new BFP’s and welcome - seems to be a good run at the moment. Lets hope that it keeps up. Please don't worry about lack of symptoms - I didn't have any and worried like mad but not everyone does have them. Just feel lucky. The only thing that I have started doing recently is gagging like crazy everytime I brush my teeth/tongue. Someone suggested changing toothpaste brand so I'll try that.

PW – did you think about hiring a doppler? I hired one for a month cost £20 plus postage and it is really quite good. You can hear the baby heartbeat really loud  and hear it kicking as well. I only listen every few days – don’t want to get obsessed. It was quite useful Saturday morning though. Woke up early in real pain in tummy, hip and down one leg. Could hardly walk at all and was quite worried. Baby heartbeat sounded fine though and it was worn off mostly since Saturday.

My Pampers e-mail said something along the lines that it was now that all the abdominal muscles start to really stretch and can cause pain so this is what it must have been.

Keep lying still and trying to feel for movement. Friend felt hers from week 16 onwards. But nothing as yet.

Going to buy Christmas tree on Saturday from lovely place in forest where Newfoundland dogs carry the tree to your car on a little cart - so cute.

Hope everyone is looking forward to babies first Christmas and the bumpees are imagining what the one after will be like...   

Take care
Jules
xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Miss Jules - I've got a baby listener rather than a professional doppler. I haven't be able to locate the hb so far just lots of wooshing & gurgling noises as it doesn't seem to be as sensitive as a doppler. It just has a microphone on the underside of the machine so it must work differently in some way!

Still feeling very tired (so much for the 2nd Tri burst of energy) & sleeping really badly. Had a stuffy nose & head since getting a BFP & not really slept well since . Still feeling queasy from time to time & still can't eat a full meal without heartburn or queasiness. The pains which I attribute to muscle stretches seem to be extending to my back & cervix now - I think the added weight of little Bee is making my cervix feel bruised& sore - Jules I can def sympathise with you there 

Hi to candy, NL, Katie & Lisa - hope little ones are getting over colds/teething etc & mummies to be are feeling better too!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Tricia on the safe arrival of your daughter
      

Love N. Lass and Thomas x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TRICIA ON YOUR NEW ARRIVAL   

a quick post from me - saw the consultant today and baby is still breech and highly unlikely to turn. Given it is extended breech (i.e. fully stretched out) we decided not to go for manupilation to try and turn it because even a normal breech is only 50% succesful and it sounded quite a traumatic process. So, am having an elective c-section on 22 December - so will be in hospital over Christmas which is a bummer  

Feeling ok about it, having got over the `why can't I get pregnant and give bith naturally like everyone else` and `won't that make me a bad mother` feelings.  Guess I have two weeks to get used to it.

Hope others are well, sorry for the me post

love Rachael


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Rachel, in someways i think its nice to know where you stand, the waiting game must be so hard for those that go weeks overdue and uncomfortable to, my friend had her baby turned, she was quite bruised, but it did turn her (Not the baby bruised but the mum, but then I guess the baby must have been knocked around, but she was perfect when delivered so no lasting effects) ... think of it as a fab christmas gift


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

HI LADIES,
SORRY TO INTERUPT BUT I WONDERED IF ANY OF YOU LUCKY LADIES GOT YOUR BFP AFTER HAVING REALLY BAD AF SYMPTOMS? MY BACK, NECK AND SHOULDERS ARE SO BAD IM DOUBLED OVER.
ITS LIKE A BURNING PAIN


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello ladies

Thank you to Candy, Looby, Northern Lass, Tomsmummy and Rachael MD for your kind wishes after my scan story!!  Sorry I upset many of you but I felt the need to share and who better to share with than you all!!

Rachael MD - good news that you've got your date and will know exactly when baby will arrive.  I know Xmas in hospital won't be pleasant as no time is, but just think that you'll be a Mummy and that will make it all better!
Looby - hope things are easing with the feeding.  I can't give any advice but the others seem to have given plenty anyway.  Can you keep everything in mind though so that you can advise me when I start to ask next year!!  Big kiss for Katie X
Northern Lass - so pleased that Thomas is better following his V&D.  I can't believe that he's 10 months already, it doesn't seem like 5 mins!  I'd love us to meet up.  There is a north east meet on Saturday at 12pm at the Dalton Lodge on the A19 if you can make it.  If not, let me know when you would be free and we can make arrangements.
Candy - how is Jacob doing with his night sleeping or dare I ask?
Oink - poor you having to go back to work early - at least as you say that you can give him treats and you'll definitely enjoy the time you spend with him all the better.
Morgan - hope the boys have learned Mamma now!
PW and Miss Jules - I've bought a fetal heart monitor which is really good.  I've had movements since 18 weeks but I suppose this is my second pregnancy and you are supposed to feel them earlier.  I'm sure yours will start soon and you'll enjoy the smiles that they bring, just as I am.
Welcome and congrats to Caz, Lisa and Sue - I agree with the others as I haven't stopped worrying so far!!
Natalieb - my symptoms seem to have all rolled into one so I can't help I'm afraid!  Good luck though - if this is unusual for you then it may just be the one and your Xmas dream will come true.
Congrats to Tricia and DH on the safe arrival of your baby girl.  Any news on name yet?

Lots of Love to all especially those not mentioned personally.
Billie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh my goodness, I have missed so much good news!

Congratulations to Sue, Caz and Lisa on your BFP's and welcome to this thread   

Tricia - Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl!    

Rachaelmd - if you have any questions about planned c-sections then please just ask, happy to tell all.  For me it was such a positive experience, so I may be able to allay any worries you might have. Will you definitely be in over Christmas?  I was only in for two nights with Agatha, although they originally quoted 3 to me, because it was planned recovery is quicker & they let me go after two....worth asking I reckon  

NL - sorry to hear that Thomas has been poorly.  It must be the time of year, they all seem to be suffering in some form or other.  Agatha has had a runny nose since she started nursery in September, I call it "nursery nose".  She too has had some teething trouble, particular the top ones which seem to be much bigger & more painful so far.  Son;t they look so cute though with them poking through!

Candy - hope you get some more good nights with Jacob, what a good boy!

Natalieb - I had bad AF pains with my BFP upto about 12 weeks, so not necessarily a bad sign, good luck!

Morgan - lol at the boys saying dada all the time, that is ALL Agatha says, I seem to spend most of the time saying to her "dada is at work".  No amount of mama from me has worked so far   

We are being very brave & getting a Christmas tree   on Saturday, how long it will stay up with Agatha around I don't know, but I can't do without one.  She is pulling up on everything now, just wanting to stand.  It is amazing how they seem to change into little people rather than babies when standing.

I hope everyone else is well, sorry I haven't time to mention everyone personally.

Take care all,

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

tricia and DH 

Love to all 
Will catch up at the weekend 

Looby xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS 
TRICIAH & DH
ON THE ARRIVAL OF
 YOUR LOVELY DAUGHTER 
LUV'N'HUGS
MURTLLE
XXX
    ​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just a quickie  

Katie had her first proper photos done last week 
Have popped a couple in the gallery 

Love to all
xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ahhhhh Looby they're beautiful pics.

You must be soooo proud!

I want mine NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Boy have I got a lot to catch up on!

Firstly welcome to the newbies and CONGRATULATIONS to Tricia  

Not been around for a while as work is very demanding and Immy has been really unwell.She had a week of D and V (lost loads of weight poor thing) then went down with a chest infection.It's been really upsetting but Mel the nanny has been great-sepecially when I went down with the d and v too!

Finding Xmas really difficult as it is the first without my Mum-every time Immy does something new-which seems to be every day now,I just want to call and tell her-then reality hits 

Anyway,we are off to Barbados on Friday for three weeks which in theory should be lovely but my whole family will be there.We haven't spent more than  a couple of hours together in years and now we will be shut in the same house for three weeks   
My Dad still doesn't acknowledge Immy but two of my sisters love her so I may get a few minutes to myself.
Immy is now crawling like a demon though so am paranoid about her falling in the pool-think I will pack a long piece of sting and tie her to my sunbed 

Sorry for the lack of personals but time is against me-I just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a very merry xmas and a happy and healthy new year-especially my old mates Morgan,Candy,NL,Oink,Looby,Minkey and all the others on this fabulous thread.

Lots of Love

Sarah

PS. Have pit new pic of Immy in Xmas section of gallery.


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to come over here and say hello.  I had my first scan on Monday and it showed one heartbeat which was pretty amazing really!

So far everything is okay except for feeling constantly sick (yuck) but I'm trying to be brave because I know it'll be worth it in the end.  

I've followed this thread for a while and it's lovely to be able to drop in legitimately!

Lots of love to you all

Victoria
xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Congratulations Victoria

I used the travel sickness bands to combat the nausea I had, they worked really well!

Quick post as I have so much to do, we are fine, Myles is still suffering a bit after his bronchiolitis, but is slowly coughing and wheezing less every day!

I am back to work next tuesday night and am dreading it, having nightmares about it all going wrong and Myles being awake all night, DH getting cross with him and Myles ending up hysterical and me unable to do anything about it!!! aaarrrggghhhhh!

will post soon properly, hope you are all ok

Lots of christmas love

Oink and piglet xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

hi all

Just a quickie from my spanky new laptop... can't get used to the key board and lack of proper mouse.

Welcome VIL - really pleased for you and Moosey. Bet the scan was great. Mine seems ages ago now but just two weeks til the next one.

I felt movement on Monday evening, but haven't felt anything else since. It was really slight but definately wasn't wind so I am constantly looking out for it. Did you feel anything yet PW?

Work is really bad at the mo. Both colleagues are on maternity leave and I am on my own with temp. Been bringing work home and working till 9 at night to keep up which I could well do with out. Combined with hour drive each way and I am looking/feeling like poo so it is going to have to stop. Got an extra temp after Xmas so should get better then. 

Babies galore at the moment. Friend had one 8 weeks ago, another friend had one last night, another friend has one end of the month and we had little 7 month old cutie round last night with some other friends so I am getting lots of advice although they all conflict with each other! The huggies v pampers debate is very heated.

Colleague gave me big bag of newborn disposables the other day which her new grandaughter had quickly grown out of. Sorry to say I had to throw them in the bin when I got home as they were really smelly of *** smoke...yuck poor little baby with 6 smokers in the house.

Hope everyone is OK. Glad Myles is geting better Oink. Hope the going back to work is not so bad. Roll on lottery win.

Julesxx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Well done Victoria on your scan - you must be really pleased.  Welcome to this thread and I'm so pleased we've had a spate of successes, there wasn't anyone after me for a while and I was beginning to worry but we've had loads in the last few months so it's really heartening. 

Thirtysix, have a really lovely holiday in Barbados, think of us all as the weather turns colder again!

Louby, the photos are gorgeous, you must be really pleased!

Well, its official, unless bubs performs a miracle, I'm in for a c-section next Thursday (22 December) as the baby is still extended breech. Have now got over the panic/fear/worry and am quite looking forward to finally meeting this miracle.  The surgery isn't until the afternoon though so I'll be knackered from worrying as well as from the op itself.  Will probably not be back on-line until well after Christmas but will keep you all in touch.

hope others are well

love

Rachael


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi its me.


Congrats Tricia and to all the other great news I have missed. 

Just a short one to say being a mummy of twins has taken soooooo much time I never thought I would have so little time but even it is hard to fit in eating. But I do think of you all often and will be back soon with a vengence. Hopefully before the boys can walk!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love and kisses
Megan


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello all,

Can i join in?

Had my first scan this am and found out its twins!!

Having a bit of a panic at the moment, but I'm sure all will be fine!

Looking forward to getting to know you all better!

Cathy


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Megan - good to hear from you, are there any new pics of the boys for us? I can imagine as a twin mummy you're rushed off your feet but loving every moment??

Hi caty & welcome, congrats on the BFP (wow more twinnies!). Victoria congrats to you too!

Rachel - here's hoping baby turns before next week! If not I will be thinking of you & hoping that all goes well on the 22nd - how exciting to know you are going to have your little one in your arms this time next week! Will you have to be in for long - I hope you are home for Xmas day honey 

Looby photo's are great, she looks adorable!

Miss Jules - are you getting a bump now? Mine is more def there now & finding it more difficult to get out of bed withour rolling on my side first!  As for movements I've had like a muscle twitch low down on my RHS for quite a few weeks & the hospital m/w I saw on Monday thinks it could be movement . I'm not so sure & wish I could get another scan so i can see Bee moving & link it to what I'm feeling so I know for sure! My next one is my 20 week scan on 28th Dec, how about you?

As for work you really do need to slow down sweetheart or you'll find when you have a break at Christmas you'll be too knackered to enjoy it . Surely they can't expect you & a temp to cover for 2 other people as well as you doing your own work .

Just take care honey & kick up a fuss if it gets too much, they have a duty to look after you after all!

Oink glad Myles is getting better, hope he makes a full recovery in time to tear the paper off his presents . Hope work goes ok too

Thirtysix - enjoy your hols, wish we were all coming too, is there room for 1.5 more? 

Sorry to anyone I've missed


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello 

Thirtysix - lovely to hear from you and I love the photo of Immy!  Sorry to hear that you've both been unwell and that you're so busy at work.  I'm sure you'll have a lovely restful time in Barbados with Immy and your family - have a fabulous time and hope that Immy melts your dad while you're away!
Oink - hope that work goes okay - can't imagine how you're feeling but will be thinking about you.
Welcome to Victoria - I've been waiting for you to join us here as I can't keep up with the IUI girls thread and have been wondering how you are!!  So pleased the scan went well.  Sorry about the sickness though - I used accu bands too and they took the edge off a bit.  I was the happiest sick person though - I always come out of the loo smiling, which I'm sure you are too!  Look forward to sharing the rest of your journey.
Cathy - welcome to you too!!  Twins too - even better!!  How far are you and what is your due date?
Rachel - I know you're not looking forward to the C-section much but think of the little bundle you'll be holding on Thursday night.  Santa will have come well and truly early for you and DH!!  Don't forget to let us know somehow though as we'll all be watching out!  Take good care of yourself and have a fab Christmas - as if I need to tell you! xx
Miss Jules - It's wonderful when you feel that first movement but they are few and far between at first.  The next thing will be when DH gets to feel it too - I love seeing my DH's face when baby moves as his eyes light up!  You really should ease up at work as it sounds far too much for you - I admire you being able to do it.  Dh keeps me on a strict timetable and I have to leave when I say I will, despite being 2 down on my team - I'm grateful though as it keeps me on track!!  Don't blame you about the nappies neither!
Prof W - good news on your bump but turning over is definitely a down side!  I find myself getting hold of the side of the bed to make the turn easier!  I'm sure the twitching is fine - I was getting a similar sort of thing and was told it was ligaments.  I know we all worry about every little thing though and that will never go away.  I'm sure you're really looking forward to your scan - something to look forward to after Santa's been!
Megan - lovely to hear from you and pleased you're enjoying being a mum despite the hard work.  You'll have to post some piccies.  Have a lovely first Christmas with your little ones!

Candy, Looby, Scarlet, NL and all other new mums - enjoy your precious and special first family Christmases!!
Love to all
Billie xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All Just been catching up on your news and wanted to say

Congratulations to Tricia and Dh

Cathy wow twins how exciting

Miss Jules isnt it great to feel baby move am so looking forward to that bit.

Prof waffle hope its movement for you to, have you decided if you are going to find out sex?

Hello to all mums and babies and hope you all have a wonderful first christmas together.

I have had nuchal scan and risk was 1 in 4000 so quite happy with that and had booking in yesterday which took 3 hours!!! is this normal? It was very disorganised and even messed around with my dates although I know not right so am just ignoring until my 20 week scan. Not feeling very confident about hospital I have chosen so hope things improve. Anyhow sickness is getting a bit better but tiredness much worse and now cant wear any of my clothes. Dh had to prise me out of skirt at weekend as was completely stuck, thought we were going to have to get the scissors out!! 0


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Tomsmummy

So pleased nuchal outcome was so good - that's a fab score isn't it!!  My booking appt was nearly 3 hours too - they were so busy that day.  Went back for the 20 week scan and appt and was in and out straight away - you just never know.

It's mixed emotions when you can't get into your clothes anymore isn't it - especially when you haven't been buying and don't have that much to move into.  Your story made me laugh as I could just picture you and your DH struggling with the skirt!!!

Love to everyone else 

Take care
Billie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Firstly big congratulations to Victoria and Cathy on your BFP's!! Welcome to the thread, it is great to have so many positives joining us in the last few weeks.   

Secondly I just wanted to wish all my lovely IUI buddies a very Merry Christmas!    .  I have just finished work for the Christams break - not back until 3rd Jan - hurrah!!  What is everyone doing?  It is so exciting to be having the first Christmas with our little ones - one of those dreams I never thought would come true.  I remember last year being hugely pregnant and saying to DH just wait until next year - and here it is so soon!  I expect those of you with bumps are saying the very same thing!

So to all of you - have a great time, enjoy every minute, I know Agatha will go into rapture with all the wrapping paper - whether she'll be interested in the actual presents remains to be seen!

Taek care,

Minkey xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Everyone, sorry I haven't been around much.

Cathy, wow twins, double congrats and welcome to the thread, we ahve lots of twin mummies to help with any questions, when is your next scan ? 

VIL, great to have you with us, still smiling about your news, have you and amoosey thought about tieing the knot to celebrate (sorry I am a noosey cow!), welcome to this thread, likewise any problems, questions etc just ask away.

Minkey, glad you have finished work and can spend some quality time with Agatha, can't belive shes 10months already, like Agatha, Jacob loves wrapping paper, although it does get a tad soggy hehe

Tomsmummy so pleased the nuchal went well, hoping you can relax more now.

Jules, how lovely feeling the baby, I miss that bit ! so reassuring 

Scarlet if you pop in hope you and the girls are well  

Aussie there were days I would forget to eata nd that was with 1 baby !!! hope you are ok x

36 hope Barbados is fun, I am very jealous will be thinking of you at this difficult time.

Elly hope youa nd the boys are ok   

Louby is Katie giving you any sleep yet, enjoy your first christmas with her, next year boy our little ones will be running around x

Rachel is it Csection today ? if so wishing you all the luck in the world   can't wait for news

Oink glad myles is getting better 

Billie how are you feeling, any fab pressies planned apart from your little miracle inside of course ?

Sorry for missing anyone, but would like to wish you all an amazing christmas, especially those with babies 1sts ...... love to you all and santa kisses xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Afternoon everyone

Just thought I'd pop on to update you on my last m/w appt which was yesterday. My midhusband (David) was really sweet although a little scatty! Took my bp which seemed a bit erratic yesterday, urine sample was fine, had a feel of my tummy & then gave me a listen to Bee's hb. There was a lot of wriggling going on but I didn't really feel it as Bee was high up under my belly button then, I've felt pops & gurgles low down by my pubic bone when I go to bed at night which I think might be movement?

Also had my cons appt last week & tried to sneak an extra scan but the sonographer spotted my notes from 10 days before & wouldn't do another one so soon . Saw the cons who got me pg (so to speak! ) & he is very happy with my progress so don't have to see him again until 34 weeks. I have to do a fasting glucose test at 30 weeks though as I'm overweight & they're worried about gestational diabetes!

Tomsmummy glad the nuchal went well, are you having the anomoly scan as well? I have mine next week & an SO looking forward to a good long look at Bee!

I bet all you IUI mummies can't wait for Xmas, I'm itching to have my first Xmas as a proper family on our  own at last. All that wrapping paper & giggles (awww!)

Hi to Miss Jules, VIL, Cathy, NL, Oink, Candy, Megan, minkey, Billie, Rachel - hope you all have the best Christmas!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick note to say

HAPPY CHRISTMAS   

I have been back to work for one night, everything was fine at home, Myles took his feed from Darren as if it was something he did every morning!

I can't wait to see his face when we bring him down to show him his presents

Minkey, I agree the paper will be so much more fun!

Speak to you all in the new year

Lots of love and christmas kisses

Oink and Piglet xxx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Just a quick Hellloey to everyone to say we're still here and wishing you all a very happy christmas.

Very excited about our first christmas with babies. In fact they/we've already opened some presents. Feels bad but good too.

I'm sorry I've not been about much - I'm back at work and working 9 - 6.30 with not much break and then home to boys then wine then bed... etc. etc.

Wishing you all a very very happy 2006

Elly xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO V-I-L, Moosey and Cathy on your BFP..fab news

Rachel MD- hope everything is well with you x

Will catch up with the rest of personals over christmas, just wanted to wish everyone a fantastic christmas..especially those having their first family christmas. This has been the best year of my life, will definitely have to email Candy some photos for the gallery of Thomas feeding reindeer and meeting father christmas!

Love to you all Mummys and Mummys to be 

Northern lass x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
Not had a chance to pop in for a while and its great to see some old and new faces!

Sarah (36) - great to hear from you but v sorry Immy has been poorly. Hopefully 3 weeks in Barbados will be a fantastic way to recuperate.

VIL - BRILLIANt to see you in here - congrats to you and Moosey and glad the first scan went well.

Rachel - dying to hear some news, hope you are well....?!

Elly - love to you and the boys, have a great Xmas

Miss Jules - hope that you can have a restful xmas and that the temp will take the pressure off you a bit in the new year, you need to look after yourself now.

Prof Waff - how lovely to feel the first movements, its so exciting. I felt my first at christmas last year, what a great present, eh?

Oink - hope you have a brilliant christmas with piglet

Megan - you hang on in there, you will get a bit of time to yourself eventually 

Candy - have a fantastic day tomorrow with Jay - it will be such a special one.

Minkey - what a year its been, eh? have a lovely time with Agatha

Cathy - congrats on your twinnies - it's fANTASTIC being a twin mummy.

Tomsmummy, Looby, Billie, Scarlet and anyone I've missed, have a lovely Christmas

Well I should be in bed or Santa will never come  but I am faaaaaaaaaaaaar too giddy to sleep, can't wait to have my first christmas with my beautiful boys, never thought we'd get here so we're going to enjoy every second tomorrow.

*Wishing all of you a fantastic Christmas
love
Kirsty, Ady, Robin and Oliver
xxxx*


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS  

Love Looby & Katie 
xxxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hope everyone had a fab day. DH came into lounge yesterday where I was sat next to Thomas and asked why on earth I was crying..."just so happy" I said..being a mummy definitely makes you a lot more soppy!!!!! It was the best Christmas ever, he was so intent on studying everything we only opened a few of his presents, so could be opening them bit by bit over the next week! He then ate his Christmas dinner all by himself the first time he's completely fed himself a full hot dinner. He watched us pull crackers and then picked up the one he'd got from the library, held one end and waved it at his daddy to pull the other end..so cute!
Well must go as MiL coming over for the day. Will catch up on personals soon.

Love to you all, 
Northern Lass x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello don't know if this will still work but thinking of you all as always. 
love scarlet.x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

A very quick post from me - Tabitha arrived on 22 December by elective c-section, can't believe she is a week old already. Of course we are both absolutely besotted and are stunned by how beautiful she is.  Am having a suprisingly easy time now I'm back from hospital - she is feeding and sleeping weel - in fact she slept from 10.30 until I finally woke her at 4.30 worrying that she would starve if I didn't feed her!  Must mummies probably are dying for their babies to sleep through!

Once I've worked out how to do it, I'll load up a photo or two.  

Hope the rest of you are well

love Rachael


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Congratulations Rachael & DH 

Welcome to the world Tabitha 

Look forward to the piccies   

Happy New Year to everyone 

xxxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Congratulations to Rachael and DH on the safe arrival of Tabitha.

Happy New Year to everyone.

Love Billie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Rachael,

Congratulations to you & DH on the birth of Tabitha           

I hope you are recovering after the op OK.

What a lovely name.

Minkey xx


----------



## emmacharlie (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi rachael

Huge congrats to both you and your dh and hello to the world to Tabitha.  What a stunning name and I cannot wait to see pictures of here.

Wishing all three of you a wonderful 2006.

Love from

emmacharliex


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Rachel and DH CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of Tabitha...can't wait to see some photos.

Wishing everyone a very Happy New Year

Love Northern Lass and Thomas x

PS Scarlet great to hear from you, hope you and Poppy are well


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congarulations Rachel on the arrival of your new daughter may 2006 bring you much happiness, hope everyone else had amazing christmas's with either your growing bumps or growing babs and a great new year.

Great to hear from you Scarlet, sending kisses to both your beautiful girls, any pictures ?

Billie hope your pregnancy is going well.

Megan, hows life with twins treating you all ?

Elly as ever    Minkey hope you are enjoying your time off, Louby that Christmas wasn't too painful, Morgan kisses to the boys, 36 hope you had a lovely holiday.

Brilliant NL about Thomas eating his dinner what a big boy !

Oink hope you and piglett are well.

Love to all our new mummies to be and those I have missed, J is calling me so must dash x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Candy. I am so sorry have not been on here in a long time. I have had a lot going on with moving in August when Poppy was 5mths. I also became pregnant naturally in August but suffered a miscarriage in October. We are going to try again in March. We need a break and I am pleased obviously to have two of them. I just don't think my body was ready. I was still very upset as I just could not believe my lucky. 
I have also recently just had another gyno operation to repair down there from child birth so out of action for a while. Time to get a bit healthy again with the start of a new year. Nut much time for the gym with two of them. So healthier diet and maybe some time for myself when my girls are back to their normal health.
Your baby is very gorgeous. He would a lovely boyfriend for my Poppy..........She is blonde and blue eye as well. Her hair is getting darker though. She has been crawling all over the place since 7.5 mths and keeping me busy. Still waking at night due to teethin and a cold and even a recent tummy bug. 
Hello to Oink and to Norther Lass and everyone else. Congratulations also to the lady on the birth of Tabitha.x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Oink - Thanks for the travel bands suggestion - I have been wearing them all the time and think they could be helping.  I hope going back to work was okay.

Miss Jules - Hope your scan was okay - do you know the baby's sex now or are you waiting for a surprise?

RachelMD - Huge congratulations on Tabitha's birth.  It's a beautiful name.

Tricia - Congratulations of you baby's birth.  What's her name?

Candy - Thanks for your message.  Moosey and I have been talking about getting married before the baby is born (partly so Moosey has legal rights over the baby - and obviously for soppy romantic reasons too!!!).  It just seems so expensive though - we seem to have blown all our money (well the bank's money really) on IUI and IVF - we'll see though - it would be nice.  Love the photo of Jacob on your message.

Hello to Cathy A, Billie, Toms Mummy, Minkey, Aussie Meg, Elly, Morgan, Sarah, Looby, EmmaCharlie, Northern Lass, Scarlett and anyone I''ve missed.

Things seem to be going okay with me at the moment (touch wood).  We had a scan on 28th December and saw little arms and legs as well as a heartbeat!  I've managed to put on so much weight already that I can't do my jeans up (obviously not baby weight - more like bagels and Philadelphia weight!).  Oh well!!!

Hope you all had a great Christmas and Happy New Year

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all, just wanted to say a huge congratulations to Rachel and dh on the birth of Tabitha. What a wonderful Christmas present! 

Also happy new year to all the other mums and mums to be.

Things ok with us am 16 weeks today so excited about feeling first movements hopefully soon.


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Jilly - I have pm'ed you but massive congratulations.  How are you feeling?

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone!!
Rachael - massive congratulations to you on the birth of Tabitha - I love that name.

Jilly - congrats to you on your bfp, you must be over the moon.

Hello to everyone else, hope you had a grand christmas either sitting with your feet up and scoffing lots of nice food for you ladies with bumps and bumpettes, or watching your babies chew wrapping paper for you new mummies!

We had a lovely Christmas.  The boys were very giddy but loved all of it and were spoilt rotten by their grandparents.  And they even agreed to go to sleep early on New Year's Eve and sleep right through (very, very rare at the moment   ) so we could enjoy our little dinner party with our friends.  I nearly woke them up so they could see the fireworks at midnight but managed to resist!

take care all
xxx Morgan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Jilly - Congratulations on your BFP, of course you qualitfy to be on here! 

They told me today that Agatha will move up to the next room at nursery in a couple of weeks to tie in with her being one - how can my little baby go with all those big girls & boys .  I just can't get my head around that fact she will be one soon, it makes me a little sad , where is my baby going?

She is at such a lovely stage though, crusing around the furniture now - I shall have to get her some proper shoes soon!  I am not sure she will be walking for a while yet though!

My last day at work in this job is Monday, I can not wait to finish, it has been so hard.  I will look for something much more local.

Scarlet - glad to hear that you & Poppy are well
VIL - glad your scan went well

Hope everyone else is good - love to you all,

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All    

   

Katie had her last feed at 7.30 last night and went down about 9 and Guess what ...
She's still asleep !!!

DH and i have been up since 5.15 when she started squirming noisily - thinking she would wake soon 
But no still squirming but fast asleep 

Anyway - thought i would try a little catch up 

Minkey - How quick has that year gone ?? Just think whats still to come  
Hope you have a good last day - I am not due back til september which seems ages away at the moment 
bet it will fly by though  

Morgan - Glad you and the boys had a good Xmas - Double the fun  

Scarlet - Lovely to hear from you - Hope 2006 brings your dream your way  

Welcome Jilly   So pleased you got to see the HB - heres to a healthy 9 months 

VIL & Moosey - I still smile when i think about your PG - Hope the ms wears off soon - Mine disappeared the day after katie was born     

Candy - Glad all 3 of you had a great time - Xmas was hard as expected and i spent 2 hours sobbing in bed with Dh boxing night. We had everyone over for boxing tea - really made it more noticeable that mum was missing     Its her birthday on the 16th - another milestone to get through 

Billie - Katie & I send    &    

Anyway squirmy appears to have woken up if all that gurgling is anything to go by ....
Love to Oink, 36, PW, tomsmummy, NL, Rachel and anyone i have rudely forgotten 

Lots of Love
Looby xxx

KJ, Starr & Molly if you happen to look in      ( cant keep up with the other threads   )


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jilly Just wanted to say a  huge   what wonderful news. I am so happy for you. Isnt it just wonderful to see that hearbeat for the first time.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Jilly just wanted to repeat agian how fab it is to hear things are looking good with your little bean, I cried too when I first saw the hb!

I had my 20 week scan last week & decided not to find out the sex. Bee was squirming with all the jiggling & squishing the sonographer did & my bump was really sore afterwards but it was so worth it! We have about 18 pics & 4 short clips of video on cd which I keep looking at & marvelling at what is going on inside me. I still can't believe it's real even though I am now getting some kicks & pops as Bee moves, especially at night 

I finish work in a couple of weeks, was made redundant the week before Xmas - not really surprised as Co has not being to well & am happy to not be working although the money situ is a bit of a bummer! As I planned not to go back to work (not for a while & certainly not to the same job!) DH has said it's just exetended Mat leave though not sure I can claim dole money for the 4 weeks or so in-between finishing & starting Mat Leave at 11 weeks before EDD - anyone know

I am so thrilled all you new mommies had lovely Xmas's - something for us mummies in training to look forward to for next Christmas!

Lots of hugs & kisses to little ones & bumps (& their mums too)


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and New Year with lots to look forward to in 2006. 

Hurrah for 2006 what a fab year it is going to be. Lovely to see VIL and Jilly here, means that me and PW aren’t newbies anymore. We’re halfway through! Eeekk it is going soooo quickly. Can’t believe it really.

Had 20 week scan last week too and everything is fine. Didn’t want to find out of it was blue or pink so didn’t ask. Baby was lying face down initially so I had to have more to drink to squash him/her and tempt him/her to turn over. Did a backflip when I was having a hot choc which was handy so they could check the face and it was very cute too. Got some nice pictures. Feel movements all the time now which still freaks me out. I forget I am pregnant for a good while and then it’s Woah! there we go.

Bought the pram last week too and nursery things – got the green and yellow Winnie the Pooh things from Mothercare which are all really nice.

PW – sorry about the job thing but there is a lot to be said for being off for a while. Put your feet up and have a nice rest . You will be lovely chilled Mummy not harrassed stresshead like I am likely to be…So your little Bee is one week ahead, do they change your due date for you or leave it the same?

Looby – lovely picture of Katie – looks like one of those cute Anne Geddes cards.

Minkey – must be strange thinking that Agatha will be going to be a big girl. I bet it has gone really fast for you.

Morgan – Glad the boys had a nice Christmas. My friends little boy is only 3months and the Grandparents really went into present overdrive this Christmas so I bet it was even more like Hamleys at yours with two to spoil!

VIL – 10 weeks already wow! Going so fast.

Jilly – You are definately qualified to be on this board as you are a genuine IUI girl. I’m just an interloper as my actual IUI was cancelled but I stayed here anyway. Lovely to see the heartbeat – it’s so great isn’t it? Makes it really real. I cried like a banshee at the first one but didn’t cry this time as I was just excited.

Don't want to put a downer on all the good stuff but couldn’t help thinking loads over Christmas about how absolutely dreadful I felt last year about trying to be pregnant. It all seemed so bleak last year and this Christmas was a complete turn around for me and DH. I feel so bad for all our Fertility Friends that are still trying to get to this place and about how much it would have affected their Christmas to some extent. Hoping that 2006 brings loads of BFP’s and this board gets to be the busiest there is. I really know how lucky we are and won’t forget that.  

Lots to love to everyone 

Jules
xxx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

It seems like everyone on the board has woken up a bit after a Christmas lull which is fab!

Jules, you're so right about feeling so grateful to be pregnant after previous struggles and hearing other people on the boards still going through it. Just before last Christmas I discovered at my first scan that I had already miscarried and then I started bleeding on Christmas Eve.. It was a shocker. If someone had said to me at that time that it will be different next Christmas I'd have struggled to believe them.

I had my 22 week scan yesterday and it was so lovely to see baby there squirming around with all its bits and pieces where they should be. We decided not to find out the sex to the great disappoinment of the parents in law. Ha!

Only one picture sadly (for which we had to pay £3!) but it's a very cute one. I think it was only yesterday that the penny dropped that I REALLY, REALLY am pregnant and that (touch wood still) I'll be having a real live baby in May. Blimey, I think I must be a bit slow to catch on..

It's so great that there's some newbies on the board (natural or otherwise). I hope it gives inspiration to all the peeps ploughing their way through IUI/IVF treatments this year.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say congrats to Rachel Md on birth of your lil girl Tabitha, well done! i hope all is good with you.

To all who know me Happy New Year! 

Loads and loads of love to you all.  

Charlie xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm a bit tired tonight and on my way to bed, so I won't get loads of personals done.

Just wanted to echo Jules and Katie about how precious an experience this is this year, after being pregnant at Christmas last year and then miscarrying in January.  I'm still very anxious and don't like to get to carried away, but I'm sure we're all the same and will be until we have our babies in our arms.  I never forget the journey we've taken and have been thinking alot recently about those still on that journey, particularly those to whom I'm closest, Molly, NN and Chantelle.  For these 3 and all others on that journey, I hope with all my heart that you join us during 2006.

Scarlet - just wanted to say how sorry I was to read about your recent m/c.  Take care of yourself and your precious girls and stay in touch when you can.  Lots of Love.

Charliezoom - lovely to see you posting and hope that you are keeping well.

Welcome Jilly!!!

Saw midwife this morning myself and baby is head down.  Still plenty of time to turn, but good for the time being anyway!!  Moving around like crazy which is so nice.  I sit and watch my tummy for ages - I don't think I really do much work now as this is far more fascinating!!

Love to all - VIL, Jules, PW, Candy, Looby, Morgan, Oink, Tomsmummy, Minkey and anyone I've missed.

Billie xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

I just want to say how lovely the posts of Miss Jules, Katie and Billie were regarding Christmas this year and how much it means to me that you took the time to put your thoughts into words. 

You all understand so well how difficult it can be to be childless at Christmas time especially when as one of the other girls on the IUI thread put it so well, you feel like a "bystander". 

I'm the first to admit I found it particularly hard this year as things should have been different for me, but there is no point in dwelling on the past and you just have to look forward to what might be. That's why I, and many others on the IUI board I'm sure, check this thread from time to time - to see how you are all doing and share in your joys and tribulations. After all, it's what we're all aiming for. 

So, just carry on being your lovely selves and enjoying being pregnant. Knowing that you've succeeded gives us all hope that one day we might get there.

Much love,
Molly


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Goodness, all this talk of how lucky we are has made me feel all emotional.  We are all so, so lucky to be on this thread and I for one really thought I would never get here.

I do hope that all of our stories show those who are not there yet that they will be, one day soon - I never doubt that now, for all of you.

Take care,

Minkey xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Molly
I have just read your message and wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. How lovely of you to be interested and happy for us. It bought a huge lump to my throat. I hope 2006 is your year


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

congratulations to all of you that deserve it and hello to all new people.   
I am absolutely totally knackered after returning to work so not much of a message or even personals I'm afraid!!!   

Myles is scrummy, he makes me laugh so much. He is above crawling I think, won't even entertain attempting it. He wants to walk everywhere, trouble is, he can't but he just pulls himself up and makes the walking motions but then falls flat on his face!!! I am getting him some shoes on thursday, crawlers, maybe then he will feel qualified enough to make a crawling effort!! 

Work is feeling a bit impossible at the moment, I think I get half of the sleep I used to get and now I am up 2 nights in the week as well, it seems as if I am just beginning to feel 'normal' again and it is time for another shift, 12 1/2 hr night shifts and me don't match at the moment, maybe it will just take time!  

Charliezoom- I have been thinking about you lots over christmas, I hope you had lots of support. Have you thought of somewhere nice for your little angel to be as I'm sure she is too little to join my Dad on the neverending optics bar!!!

Got to sllep, oh dear, can't spell now!!! Sleep even!

Take care, lots of love to you all
Oink and Piglet
xxx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello girls- I know a few names on here and wondered if I could join you all. BFP was on the 14th December and had a scan last week and saw a lovely strong heartbeat.

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Amanda,

Of course you can join us, we'd be delighted & huge Congratualtions on your BFP!! Great news about the heartbeat!

Welcome to the thread,

Minkey x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jilly

Sorry you are feeling so awful. I can't offer any advice I'm afraid as not had anything like that but as the pain wasn't in your tummy and there is no bleeding I am sure that it will be OK.

It sounds very probable that things are lying on a nerve because my pregnant friend (9 days overdue) had to have two weeks off work early on with pains in her back although not as severe as yours.

Please take it easy and if it happens again insist that they really check you over.

Love
Jules
xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Jilly 

It sounds scary but I think that weird pains are to be expected.  I keep getting a horrible stabbing pain in my right ovary area (which of course I convinced myself was proof of an ectopic pregnancy) but it's nothing.  I'm glad you've had it checked out but I'm sure it's fine.

Love Victoria
xxx

PS - Hi to everyone else


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not caught up with messages just want to see if any more of you are able to make the meet on Saturday ? details here, Louby ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44092.0.html


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi, 

Jilly - I got pains on and off right up to week 12 - kept on panicking - nearly drove candy and angus mad   

Candy - would love to come but dh is on nights and hasnt been able to get anyone to cover his shift 
even thought about bringing katie with me - but after her recent stay in hospital i decided it wasnt a good idea.

Love to all 

xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Jilly - I too had all sorts of horrid pains up until about 12 weeks, they are scary but normal in pretty much all cases, glad the mid-wife put you mind a rest.

Hope everyone else is OK - I finished work on Monday which was great so I have had a lovely week with Agatha.  I have already started looking for another one though, DH won't let me be off for too long  .  Agatha has been poorly today  with a dodgy stomach (won't give you the horrid details!) but the upside is that she has been really cuddly, just wanted to lie on me all day, normally she hates any of that stuff and is always fighting to get down on the floor.  I ordered her birthday cake today, we are just having a little party for family & God parents.

Tomorrow we are going to take her to get her first pair of proper shoes or cruisers as they call them, I am so excited!  How grown up is that?!?

Off to get some dinner, hope everyone is well,

Minkey xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Quick hello from me!

Congratulations and welcome to everyone with bfp, what a fab christmas present. V - i - L and Mossey remember you from IUI board so great to hear your news.

Minkey - glad you had a lovely week, hope Agatha is feeling better. Can't believe she is nearly one! Hope shoe fitting went well. Will you pm your email address..Thomas wants to email Agatha something!

Candy - hope you and Jacob are well. He is a very good looking little boy, loved his picture. Could be an advantage of not living close together so the girls don't have to make the difficult decision of choosing between Thomas and Jacob!!

Oink - sorry you have had to go back to work, hope it is getting a little bit easier?

Billie - hope you are well. Did you go to N.E meet today? Thought I'd missed it then realised it was today so considering going but couldn't anyway because of chickenpox! DId you get my PM?

Jillypops - glad you had good meeting with midwife and hopw she managed to alleviate some of your worries.

Louby Lou - sorry to hear Katie had been in hospital, hope she is ok now?

Elly, Scarlett, Morgan, 36, Aussie Meg and anyone else I haven't mentioned hope you and babies are well.

All mums to be hope you are keeping well.

BIG HELLO TO IUI GIRLS that I know sometimes pop by. I hope 2006 sees your dreams come true  

I know today is IUI meet so I hope you have a great day..too far for me I'm afraid and Thomas has chicken pox so wouldn't have been able to come anyway. May sound strange but quite happy he's got them as it gets them over and done with and he isn't bothered by them. Even went to childminders on Thursday as the mum of the other little boy there was keen for her son to get them!! We have just ordered a seat for the bike as we are going away at half term, waiting for the helmets to come in so he can choose himself one! Me and his dad are indecisive so I get Thomas to make decisions whenever I can!! Looking forward to getting back on my bike, also need to get fit because I (stupidly!) decided to do the Great North Run for Leukeamia research in memory of a friend. 2 years ago I had the excuse I was pregnant and last year that I had just had a baby so I've run out of excuses! I have never enjoyed running so this will be a HUGE challenge! I have 9 months to train so surely it is possible!!! 

Made it a news year resolution to post more frequently.

LOve to everyone, N. Lass and Thomas x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Afternoon All,

Just a quickie question  

Katie's routine seems to have gone right out the window at the moment   
She doesnt really seem to want her bottles during the day - but will scream her head off and wont be pacified - not hungry, bored etc -Just wants to chew her fists, bib etc

then it gets to 4pm and she will happily take 5 oz , then another 6 oz two hours later and then a further 3oz maybe an hour after that.

Different friends / family all have different opinions - some saying she is teething - some that she is ready for weaning - Any Ideas ?? also is it okay for her to go through the day without a lot of milk and let her bulk up as she has been doing or should i try to encourage the bottle more during the day ( basically she is only taking 1-2oz around midday - So 5oz at 7am ish then the 2oz at midday ish and then the pattern above from about 4ish ) 

Any thoughts appreciated 

Looby xxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi everyone

I jsut wanted to pop in and say hello I am still here but have been having a pretty rough time since about 5 weeks after the boys were born. First I had really bad mastitis and then the boys have only put on 2.2 punds in 11 weeks so little Rhuari is not even 7lb yet and as such I have been told to supplement with formula whilst they find out why. And so during those investigations they found a lump in my breast which after much prodding and scanning has led to me having to have a biopsy next wed. So anyway when things settle down I will be more active.


Love to everyone
Megan


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Meg


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Aussiemeg- sorry to hear you have had a rollercoaster time. I am sending you     that your biopsy goes well this week, hopefully it will just turn out to be as a result of breastfeeding? I to found  a lump and had to go to hospital but they said it was common to have lumps when b/f..hope the same is true for you. Thomas was slow to put on weight and still the size of a newborn baby at 11 weeks, was loads smaller than his friends. I didn't start weaning him until he was over 5 months and after that he just piled it on..now bigger than his friends! So I'm sure Rhuari and Connor will do the same in their own time. Keep smiling and remember we are here for you x

Looby Lou - Did you say she had been in poorly recently..or am I getting you mixed up?! If she has been she may just need a bit of time to get back into her routine or like you say she might be teething, I know people whose babies have teethed around 4 months. Hope she settles back into her routine soon.

Big hello to everyone else. Just trying to sort out working tax credits as never did it and now found I can't do it online!

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Megan - big hugs to you, hope the biopsy goes OK   .  My nephew was alos really slow to put on any weight, and my sister ended up mix feeding him ans he suddenly piled on the pounds with all the formula - have they taken to it?

NL - will pm you in a mo - glad to hear that you are all OK, I know what you mean about the chicken pox, I wouldn't mind Agatha getting it either, it will be nice to have it out of the way for you both.  We got her shoes, but I have to say I am quite fussy and there were no nice ones for girls (but plenty for boys!), so I don't like the ones I got, I think I will get boys ones next time, they are much plainer! But anyway she looks so grown up in them!  DH is also doing the Great North Run this year - but we couldn't get flights & accommodation for us all so I am not going with him, what a shame I could have seen you run!!  You will be fine by September, I am sure you will do great.

Looby - sorry to hear Katie is out of sorts, it's difficult to know what caused it but as NL says they can get all confused after being ill, or it could be a growth spurt or teething.  It doesn't really matter when she has her milk from her point of view - if it is making your nights worse then I would try to get her to take more in the day, but if not then try not to worry.  I hope it settles down soon for you x

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello everyone. hope you are all well and had a lovely Christmas and New Year. There are some lovely photos on here. 
the meeting looks like it went really well for IUI. i sadly missed out. i really do wish i had gone and would love to go to the next one if you are going to arrange another one. must be nice to meet face to face. 
hello northern lass, candy, minkey, louby lou, aussie meg............everyone. x
Thanks Billie for your kinds words. It is really silly but I went to get Poppy weighed on Friday and met two girls from the baby group that are pregnant and are due to give birth the same time I would have done if I had not m/c. I did not know there were as I have not seen them for 3 months. I spent the rest of the afternoon at home in floods of tears. It has been the first time in a long time. After I had m/c i had a DC and then 6 weeks later I had a full repair down below from where I tore when I had my baby and from an episiotomy. So my mind has been on that. I am still healing and we have not had sex since October. So it is all very strange at the moment. In the last few weeks I have been very emotional as I come to terms more with the reality that I got pregnant naturally and lost it. I think before I put it away somewhere in my mind and tried to block it off as I had 6 mth old baby as a constant reminder of how lucky I am (now10 mths). But now seeing other ladies pregnant who have a baby the same age i can't help but feel envious wishing i could have been lucky enough to have had a healthy pregnancy. I avoided FF as I was not ready to be on here but now I know that this is what I need. support and understanding from people who have been through the same and most of the time much worse with more than one m/c and stillbirth. i just want to be able to get on with getting pregnant but not allowed to have sex until 3 mths from my operation date 3/12. 
feel better after saying that. i am going to try and post on here more often as it is hard to keep up with everything that is going on with everyone and all the new ladies.
my baby is 10 mths now and crawling and walking around the furniture but sTILL WAKES UP IN THE NIGHT.URGHHHHH. but i can not help but be soft as whenever i hold her i realise i am so so lucky to have her. just remain the shattered and disevelled looking mum. once i am back in my maritial duties i will have to be firmer.
has anyone booked their summer holidays yet? i am thinking about going to spain or portugul in june. not too hot then with a baby>
bye for now will be back on tomorrow.s


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PICS FROM THE MEET ARE IN THE GALLERY


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Jilly, I am so so sorry to read you news.    You poor poor thing.

Thinking of you, take care,

Minkey xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jilly I am sorry that you are having to go through this, wishing with all my heart that there has been some mistake, will be thinking of you Friday.

I was going to catch up with the news, but doesn't seem right now, will catch up over the weekend.

Scarlet was equally sorry to hear your news, we are hear if you need us x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh Jilly    

My best friend has just had a stillbirth at 32 weeks so your news is so poignant and I (as everyone else I am sure,feel for you)

Sending you lots of love.

Sarah xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Dear Jilly,

I was so sad to read your post, sending you  
    

Thinking of you, take care, Love N. Lass x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just been catching up on all your news and wanted to send big hugs to Aussie Meg, Scarlet and Jillypops. I feel for each of you and send lots of love and luck.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Jilly - oh honey I am so so sorry to hear your news 

You are in my thoughts & prayers sweetheart

xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Jillypops-I'm so sorry, you must be devestated, we are all here when you feel you can chat

Thinking of you lots and lots

Oink x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi everyone, about time I caught up

Elly hope your beautiful boys are well, the website link with photos you sent me are gorgeous, can I post a few for the girls to see ? your boys are stunning.

Morgan, jope your two are ok, did I read something about Oliver being in hospital have I missed something ?

36, Immy is growing more beautiful by the day, what a fab place to spend Christmas in the sun on the beach, sorry to read about your friend how awful ((hugs))

NL, hope Thomas is ok, what ever happend to that promise of photos ? thansk for your kind words about J, I wish we did live closer as I am sure theres enough to go round hehe

Scarlet where are you living now, I can't remember ? anyone down south up for a mother and baby meet or bump of course.  I am thinking of a holiday, but still haven't got any further, was hoping starr would give me some ideas, sorry your little one isn't sleeping through the night, J still wakes at least twice but I don't feed him now.... I think he will always wake.

Oink, hope piglet is doing well and that work isn't too hard for you.

Minkey bet agatha is loving having you home, hope you find the perfect job, when the time is right.

J is now 6months old and has been sitting up really well since he was 5months, no signs of rolling yet, I don't think he will bother, its much easier now he can sit and play as he always hated lying down and I was forever having to sit holding him so hard to get anything done, not that I am a lover of housework anyway 

Meg, praying the biopsey comes back clear and that the boys continue to grow from strength to strength must be so hard for you xx

Louby I can't help on the feeding front as I have a little boy who has never been interested in food.

Billie, been thinking about you heaps recently any progress on your pregnancy ?

Jules what was your excuse for missing the meet 

VIL hope you and bump are well and that Moosey s  looking after you both x

Jilly (((hugs))))

Love to PW, Manda, Tommummy and anyone I haven't mentioned personally x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Been a horrible time for lots of us the last couple of weeks so just wanted to wish all the wonderful people on this thread a happy weekend.Hope the sun shines for all of us.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Posting this on every thread, as can't remember who was last to have that reading book we were all posting round ages back (Can't even remember the name of it, yet it was me who brought it lol), but thought would be nice to start passing it around again, now we have lots of new peeps ?


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

dear jillypops so sorry to hear your news. how devasting. I know i found it hard and I already have two beautiful girls so know you must be feeling so low. very hard for you to hear that news. thinking of you
candy pop also still wakes in the night but goes back to sleep pretty quickly after a bottle! i know you are not supposed to do it but it is the easiest way. we have decided to tackle it just before her first birthday as she always seems to be teething,
she cut her first tooth at 13 weeks.....amazing but my older daughter was 15 weeks. so both early with their teeth. once she is sleeping better at night i am going to try and stop the dummy as she seems to want it all the time but it has made life much easier. it always seems to sooth her. some babies just seem to cry but mine have the plunger plug in and is happy sucking away within seconds. naughty but nothing worse than a baby crying all a time in my opinion. terrible aren't i. another habit to break. 
can not believe all those lovely photos on here of little babies so cute.
got to go now.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

36 wanted to say how awful about you poor friend xxx

Candy I did reply to you (not sure which thread now!)  I'd say the balearic island esp Menorca. 2hr flight lovely safe beaches, not too busy and very kiddie friendly. If you want me to get you some details/prices im me your number and i'll call you x

Hello to all the mummiess. I do keep an eye on you all. Hoping to join you very soon


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just want to send out huge hugs and lots of love to Jillypops and DH.  I'm so sorry that you've lost your precious baby.  Keep each other close and you know where we are if you need us.

Megan - hope the biopsy is okay and that you're feeling better soon.

Sarah - sorry to hear about your friend.  I can't imagine how awful she must be feeling right now.  I'm sure she needs good friends like you around her to support and care for her.  Immy is growing more beautiful by the day I must say too!

Scarlet - I'm so pleased you posted your recent message.  It really sounded like you needed to talk and we're always here to listen.  It's only natural that you're feeling the way you do and you are entitled to cry when you want.  It doesn't matter how many children you have already, you've still lost one that was a part of you and so precious - you have a right to grieve and should do so for as long as you need.  I'm sure you are desparate to get back on the rollercoaster and try again, but you know that the no sex ban might be a good thing!!  When I look back over things that have happened to me, I realise how desparate I was to fill the gap and now think that if I'd only waited a little bit longer, things mightn't have happened the way they did.  I know that they might have too, but you never know, this might be the bodies way of saying not just now I'm not ready.  Use the time to get over the emotional trauma and become fit again and then there'll be no stopping you!  Look after yourself.

Looby - saw your post that Katie has been in hospital.  Is she okay and what's been the matter?  I hope that she's better now and that you're keeping well.  I still love my photo's!!!

Candy - thanks for asking after me.  I'm fine.  Coming up to 28 weeks and still enjoying every minute but blooming terrified at the same time!!  You new mummies know what it's like!  I have an extra appt with consultant soon to check everyting is still okay and will let you know how that goes.  Pleased J is thriving but the time is going so quickly isn't it.  

NL - I've eventually responded to your pm!!!

Got to dash now, so no more personals.  May be offline for a couple of weeks too unless I get to post from work.  We're moving the computer today so that we can start the nursery painting and won't have our wireless connection for a couple of weeks.  Take care of yourselves though and love to all that I haven't posted directly to - Oink, Minkey, Elly, Miss Jules, PW, tomsmummy and starr.

Love Billie xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Well I thoght that 2006 was could only be better than 2005 (in every respect except becoming a mUm of course  ) but it is not to be.

Found out this weekend that my oldes tfriend (we met at playgroup) died suddenly from cancer.She was only diagnosed in September and we all thought she would have at least a year......sadly an infection took hold.

She leaves children aged 9,7 and 16 months-just heartbreaking.Two different fathers and so the family will be split up.

Just feel so very,very sad so sorry for psoting but needed to share with my online family.
Hope you all had better weekends than mine and here's to the rest of 2006 being better for all-bring on those BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Sarah xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sarah   sorry to hear about your friend. It's so sad when it's someone of you own age - a friend of my who was only 38 died suddenly just befoe Xmas leaving 2 boys.

Much love & prayers to everyone who has suffered this last 12 months or so

xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
Just caught up on the thread and am so sorry to hear of so much bad news, so extra big hugs to Jilly and Sarah, I am so sorry for your losses.

Megan - any news on the biopsy?

Hi to everyone else.  Oliver was in hospital last week having a little cyst removed - nothing serious and he was in and out the same day, recovered brilliantly.

take care everyone
xxx Kirsty


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

36 - so sorry to hear about your friend. Sending you a big   

Morgan - glad to hear Oliver was ok.

Billie- Thanks for PM and Yes to def meeting up when you start maternity leave..can't believe how soon that is!

Big hello to everyone else..sorry no more personals!

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh 36, what awful news I am so sorry.  Imogen looks an absolute cutey-pie, I woud love a squeeze!

Hope everyone else is OK?  We are fine, Agatha has not been well this week, she has lost her voice!  It's quite peacefule mind as she can't cry if she needs something as nothing come out!  I am hoping she gets better for her birthday on Friday we want to take her out.

Job hunting going OK, I have a couple of things I am awaiting to hear back on, still I am in no hurry  

My sister-in-law was pregnant with her second child and sadly lost it at the weekend, she was just coming up to 12 weeks.  They don't want to come to Agatha's birthday tea now, which I quite understand.  It is scarily common isn't it.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Agatha

         

Hope you have a very special day

Lots of Love N. Lass and Thomas xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGATHA​           ​
Lots of love
From

Oink and Piglet 
xxx​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Agatha says thank you very much for her birthday wishes!!

We took her to the London Aquarium which she loved, she got so excited looking at all the fish.  I really recommend it for any South East Mummies who can get there - also good when it's freezing cold outside  

Love to Everyone,

Minkey & and a One Year Old Agatha xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry we missed Agatha's Birthday  

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY WISHES 

Lots of Love

Looby & Katie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Me too

Happy 1st Birthday Agatha  

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Me 3, the aquarium sounds fab, any photos ? glad you had a lovely day Minkey.

Morgan, loverly to hear from you, miss your posts, glad Oliver was ok, must have been worrying, loved the photo of his in the hossie, such a  grown up little man now.

Megan, hope you are ok and the results were clear.

Nl lovely to catch up with you yesterday, what date is the North Run ?

36, that is just awful, I am really sorry to hear that, a close friend of mine has had a tough January with cancer, but looks like she might be coming out the other side, its very hard, couldn't imagine her not being here.

missjules, just realised I never replied to your pm /slapped wrists, I agree 100% with everything you said  

Scarlet & Louby hope you are both ok, Louby saw your pm justa  second ago, but won't havetime to reply, let us know how you are getting on when you get time, why was Katie in Hossie ?

Billie, hope you are ok and the extra appointment goes well   would be lovely if you nd NL met up.

Well I am having a down morning, didn't sleep a wink last night, yet I have no right, especially in light of recent news on the boards and in real life, but I have been feeling pregnant, weeing more often, feeling a  bit dizzy, cramping etc, my AF returned end of December .... anyway yesterday I asked my reflexologist to do a pregnancy test, just to save me buying one and she could feel a throbbing pin as she puts it (exactly the same i had after my ivf) she has never been wrong b4 !! I said could it be my AF just about to come and she said she didn't feel it last month whenshe did my feet (That was a day or so b4 af came) and that normally when someones AF is imminent she feels nothing there its hard to explain but there is definitely something there.

Lone behold, I sent DH out for tests, used one last night negative, used the last this morning negative.

I don't know how to feel, I appreciate how unbelievable hard it would be with two so close together and its not like we are trying at the moment, just feel that this whole obsessed with the witch is coming back..... being told that a natural miracle has in effect happened for it not to be true, I know every month I don't fall is an extra one with my precious man and I know its early days, but I feel funny.

This mornings test, when flying through the air, as I muttered I was never have reflex again .... only for me to spend the next 5minutes searching for it, incase I read it wrong ! what am I like .... anyways that my news, not after any sympathy's as I don't deserve them, just feel a need to write it down to make sense of my head which is mighty confused with emotions Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Candy,

you are only putting into words probably what the rest of us are thinking but not writing ( if that makes any sense )
My cycle is all over the place - and despite knowing that its way too early for me to think of another one 
a little bit of me gets really disappointed by each AF. Than i think of all my cyber pals that have yet to be blessed and i feel incredibly selfish. Doesnt take away the longing though.

Am sorry your emotions are all over the place - hoping that your first mummy birthday card from J 
helps a tiny bit ( then saying that - when people said at xmas about me missing mum - but at least youve got katie - it didnt help a bit ) 

Sending lots of love from both of us 
We will come and visit soon if that okay 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

PS new piccies in gallery if anyone wants a peek  

Love to all 

Happy Sunday 

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Louby, just feel like its IUI all over again and testing too early holding out for hope blah blah... just wish she had left well alone, or should I say wish I never asked her to check now, as until the witch arrives  I will keep thinking maybe I am       and my head is still spinning... been thinking about double pushchairs today but yet teh test said NEGATIVE lmao, what are we all like !!! Love to all x

PS Hugs for the comments over Christmas, people try so hard to be well meaning x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning

Candy, thinking of you, hope you aren't playing the waiting game for too long and that you find out one way or another soon.  

Minkey -sounds like Agatha had a fab birthday. Glad the job hunting is going ok.

Big hello to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals but just put Thomas down for his morning nap so need to get a few things done before I leave for work.

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Candy - sorry to hear you are feeling low, I think what you are saying sounds only natural, when you have had the problems that we all have getting a BFP, it will always be there in some way.  I hope you are feeling a little better.

Thanks again for all of Agatha's birthday wishes.  We had a party for her on Sunday & she was spoilt rotten - she has so many toys I have just had a big clearout & am going to give some of the younger ones to charity.  We have two big baskets full downstairs and I refuse to let it become more!  I am one of these people who is anally neat!  

She moved up to the big room (well 1-2 year olds!) yesterday at nursery and had a really good day there, so I feel happy about that.  They sleep in a row on mats, no cots, how sweet to see them all in a row!

I have a job interview tomorrow, so fingers crossed (well, sort of, I like this not working lark!)

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Will keep my fingers crossed that if you decide you want it, you get it .... so sweet that they all sleep in a line, would make a fab photo, thank sto all for the support, the witch arrived today along with a migraine from hell and a poorly Jacob, having little snots ...... despite having had reflex for 7 years with the same lady and trusting her explicitly, I think I will avoid going through that again, by saying if she ever feels anything not to tell me as its just heartbreaking.

Love to all x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Candy - Sorry you felt let down by the Reflexologist. At one time during an acupuncture session the lady told me that she felt that I could be pregnant which was just a big let down. They should really be careful about what they say as it gets your hopes up.

I know what you are feeling though. Although you have Jacob which is fab and everything you have been reminded about the the feelings you got during the bad old days and I guess the thought of  maybe having to get back on that treadmill at some stage is really horrid.

I am sure that having Jacob must have made your body more in tune though and if you decide to have another child it doesn’t necessarily mean that it will be difficult for you next time.xxx

Minkey – glad that Agatha had a lovely 1st birthday. What a great milestone and a big girl now. Hope that she enjoys the big room and makes some nice friends.

Professor Waffle – hope you are getting on OK. It’s going quickly isn’t it? February already.

They booked my Parentcraft classes for me yesterday and I got nobbled by the breastfeeding counsellor who was bit full-on. My  town has a really low rate so they really lobby it here. Cafes and restaurants display ‘breastfeeding friendly stickers’. I told her that I absolutely intended to try breastfeeding and really wanted to but I had to see how I got on as I wasn’t going to beat myself up about it if I couldn’t do it. My two friends who go to local parent groups here have converted to formula after 4 months and are keeping it secret from her which is just laughable!  

Everything else going fine here, sleeping is really difficult though and have a bad back most days but if that is the worst complaint I get then I am not doing too badly. Watched quite a few birth progs at the weekend and freaked myself out as there were some real screamers on there which upset me a bit  I think I am better being blissfully ignorant. I dreamt the other night that I was in the bath at full term and the baby just popped out and DH had to clamp the cord with clothes pegs.  Sounds very civilised to me.

Love to everyone and their babies and bumps.
Jules
xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Candy,

Sorry for your grotty day
Sending huge hugs your way 

xxxxxx 

Minkey - Hope interview goes well 

Love to all 
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jules you hit the nail back on the head... the treadmil   what a shame they push breastfeeding so much that people feel the need to hide the fact they have stopped, but like you say you just do what feels right or most comfortable and don't feel; pressured, I was very lucky that I never had any problems, despite thinking that I probably wouldn't be able to do it ! ... only problem is I can't stop now as J won't take the bottle lmao, sorry hes screaming his head off, so best go, will sort out a new home later C x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Follow me ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47452.0.html


----------

